# A.I. Dream-Therapist



## Abishai100 (Sep 12, 2017)

Two popular-culture A.I. (Artificial Intelligence) robot-avatars, *Sky Lynx* and *Cyclonus* (from Hasbro's A.I. fantasy-adventure franchise _Transformers_ which includes a toy-line, cartoons, and full length Hollywood films), represent the two halves of the psyche --- good and evil!

Sky Lynx is a mighty heroic 'Autobot' robot who transforms into a transport space-shuttle, a dinobird, and also a lynx-cat, affording him the ability to accomplish multiple tasks in combat and civilization labor.

Cyclonus is a cunning 'first knight' of the evil 'Decepticon' robots who transforms into an ominous laser-enhanced fighter-jet (very futuristic and sleek).

Sky Lynx represents all of the civilization idealism towards democratic infrastructures such as NASA, while Cyclonus represents all of the sociocultural 'maladies' associated with piracy, profiteerism, terrorism, and martial law.

We can therefore use these colorful robot-avatars to evaluate modernism ethics (perhaps for better 'anti-Orwellian storytelling'). After all, isn't the goal of modernization actually idealism? What would President Trump say? Such questions are important as the Trump Administration uses trade-based discussions with trusted democratic-trading partner South Korea (exporter of Samsung/Hyundai) to address the problem of regional governance-strife with martialism-oriented North Korea (a globalization rival!) in this age of commerce-based imagination.

In other words, arts, crafts, and toys carry with them great sociological symbolism in this new age of consumerism-based 'intelligence,' which is why we see the value of Consumer Reports.

So will artisans feel obligated to join politics-oriented 'think tanks'? I think such meditation is affecting the orientation of creativity dialogue regarding product-design we see these days (e.g., iPods).

Are we accounting for this change sufficiently as 'arts/crafts archaeologists'? Nevertheless, it's no wonder there are so many intricately-drawn A.I. cartoons in America and Japan now. Let's hope commerce does not 'drown out' the voices of individual creativity in toy designs!


====

SKY LYNX: Democracy is more important than pure commerce...
CYCLONUS: Capitalism theory requires an attention to profit potential!
SKY LYNX: What about the imaginative achievements in consumer goods (e.g., Apple Computers)?
CYCLONUS: I'm more interested in Wall Street, the World Bank, and Fort Knox.
SKY LYNX: Silver and gold are only measured in terms of network constructiveness.
CYCLONUS: Why are we so fascinated by ornate monarchies/kingdoms?
SKY LYNX: Great castles signify our appreciation of teamwork, but without democracy, there is no eTrade.
CYCLONUS: I disagree. What about the deification of the World Trade Center?
SKY LYNX: Monuments to commerce are weighted against the value of merchant reliability.
CYCLONUS: Are you suggesting civilization is based purely on contracts?
SKY LYNX: I'm merely saying that democracy facilitates the negotiation of intellectual properties wisely!
CYCLOUS: Perhaps you're accurate about monopoly-management (e.g., Microsoft), but we favor success.
SKY LYNX: There's nothing wrong with monetary glory, but you need to temper wealth with real art.
CYCLONUS: People may buy art with biased criteria.
SKY LYNX: The prestige associated with inventiveness is better qualified by free-speech (e.g., art criticism).
CYCLONUS: Consumerism makes art-criticism very difficult!
SKY LYNX: I disagree. What about MTV?
CYCLONUS: Consider the value of 'capitalism-folklore'...

====


----------

